# Bigest weekend in H.O. Supermodified History



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The 2009 H.O. Super Weekend is just days away!.....................
Friday, March 6th Redmen Raceway The East/West Shootout
Hot Laps 6:30 Racing at 7:15 P.M.


Sunday, March 8th Sanders Speedway 5th annual Super Showdown & Mister Supermodified '09
Hot Laps 5:00-5:45 Racing at 6:00

Co-sanctioned by* North Coast H.O*. and *S*andusky *C*ounty *O*val *R*acing *E*nthusiasts

All cars and controllers are supplied by the tracks!
Two complete events will run each night with those race winners earning a spot in the
2009 Mister Supermodified All Star race to close out the weekend.
All races will be run with "get ins" and "get outs". NO MARSHALING

For directions or additional information please contact the tracks.

Redman Raceway Lee Booze
6526 County Road 205
Bellevue , Ohio 44811
(419) 483-6031
[email protected]
www.redmenraceway.com


Sanders Speedway at Randy's Race Room Randy Sanders
12210 Pyle Road
Oberlin, Ohio 44074
(440) 775-4187
[email protected]


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The Friday race is in the books. With a field of 17 racers on hand & twenty cars in the Redmen Raceway pits, the local Sandusky County racers met the challenge of the 11 visitors from the North Coast group as Randy Dickman took the first main event of the night, setting a new track record on the way. Lee Booze followed with a win in the second event of the night to give them each a guaranteed start in the 2009 Mr. Supermodified All Star race which will close out the action on Sunday.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The big weekend wrapped up Sunday with a field of 16 racers and forty one cars in the pits to resume the weekend battle on Sanders Speedway at Randy's race Room. Lee Booze and Randy Dickman backed up their Friday wins as they each won one of the two mains. Randy Dickman also took the win in the Mister Supermodified 2009 All Star special over Lee Booze, who copped the 2009 North Coast H.O. Supermodified point Championship, 2005 series champion John Warren, and Ryan Misler. A total of 61 cars were on hand for the weekend with 22 drivers, which included former series champions and Mr. Supermodified winners, Ben Naelitz, Ron Vincek, and Joe Shega in competition. 11 of the 22 drivers signed in for both nights.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The field of 41 H.O. Supermodifieds at Sanders Speedway for the March 8th Sunday night closer of the 2009 H.O. Super Weekend


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey John!

That is a great looking field of cars!

Wish I could of made it out but my little ones birthday comes first! LOL!!!!

I'm looking forward to meeting you in Strongsville in a few weeks!

Hopefully it isn't canceled.....

That is my stompin' grounds!

Please send me info regarding it once you have some to pass along!

I look forward to meeting you in person!

Take care,

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The field of Supers for the Friday race


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The #4 that Randy Dickman drove to the win in Mr. Supermodified 2009 (H.O.)


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

where can i get a super mod body at? and what chassis is it sitting on? 

thnxz Jaybo


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

They are Thunderbolt bodies on narrow Tyco x-2 chassis. Many of the cars have additional rear body panels fabricated from clear lexan. The drivers are also added pieces. The basic body has windows in the roll cage so if you either cut them out or don't paint them, then you can add the driver figures. The Sanders Speedway cars run with NO traction magnets at 11 volts. The Redmen Raceway cars use just the left side traction magnet (kind of H.O. offset!). We also have run the cars with wings years ago. I'll look for some pictures of the wing cars.


----------



## HSE&VG (Mar 14, 2009)

*great Race*

This is Dave from North Coast ( HORN ). Lee great job with the race. I like the way the race was run with all the drivers we had. The 30 seconds per lane did well. Doing that way it levels the playing field. Good job with everything.

Dave Oberlin, Ohio


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hey Dave, What's HSE&VG? Is that some kind of secret code or something?


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,
Sounded like it was a great event. I wish I wasn't out of town. I talked with John tonight and should be back in Ohio last part of May first of June to start racing with you all again.
Till then... stay well
Scott


----------

